# Pet Pics...



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Look what I just got! His name is Ignatius, and I can't believe I ever lived a day without him! Notice in the second pic that his favorite place in the house is my cookbook shelf in the kitchen (mine too, we have a lot in common)! Anyone else have any pet pics to share?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How cute! Enjoy the fuzzy love.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

He's adorable!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very cute Bork, congratulations on your new parenthood.
I have puppy pictures on line, but nothing new. She has grown a bit since these pictures!



















This is a little more recent (she's stole my shirt!)


----------

